# 81 210 w/ A15 wont go over 45-50mph



## datsun210 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey everyone longtime lurker first time poster from san diego, ca here. my 81 210 (manual trans)got parked a few years ago because no matter what i did (besides coasting downhill) it will not go over 45-50 mph. it runs great until that point then feels like a vehicle hitting the speed limiter and slows back down 5 or 6 mph then goes right back up to that point. the engine doesnt over rev so i know its not the clutch slipping. plugs, wires, dis. cap and rotor, fuel filter, air filter, pcv have all been replaced. any ideas what it could be? i have an idea but i dont wanna spread it so that all i hear is "yeah that sounds right". any help is appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tested the fuel pressure?


----------



## datsun210 (Feb 13, 2011)

i have not, any idea where it should be? i know most carbed applications are really low pressure (4-6psi if i remember correctly), does the a15 fall into that as well?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel pressure 2.8-3.8 psi @ idle. Fuel pump should pull a steady 13" @ the inlet side measure with a vacuum gauge.


----------

